# FS T/C Triumph 50 Cal. Muzzleloader w Leupold Ultimate Slam 3-9x40 - Price Lowered



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

For sale is a used Thompson center Triumph muzzleloader with Leupold Ultimate Slam 3-9x40 muzzleloader scope. Used only during Ohio muzzleloader season, meticulously maintained, cleaned at the end of each day of use. Setup so you can use the open sights as well as the scope. Very accurate muzzleloader. Normal wear and tear from field use, minor scratches otherwise in great shape. Bore is clean and rust free. Included is the muzzleloader, scope, Butler Creek flip up caps, iron sighter see through rings, scope base, original ramrod, short jag, Qty-26 T/C 250gr shockwaves, one new box of 50/30 Triple 7 pellets. Price is $500. Located in Copley Township. For more information contact Paul at 3 three 0 four 1 three 9 six 8 three. More pictures available upon request. Thanks for looking. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

Bump 1, price lowered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

Still available, muzzleloader season will be here before you know it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Might be interested if I wasn't so far away


----------

